# Live TV on Remote No Longer Changes Tuners



## MyM3 (Jan 31, 2002)

I have 20.4.6a on a base Roamio and recently noticed that when I hit the "Live TV" button on the standard peanut remote it no longer cycles thru the 4 tuners. I really liked that feature and am sad to see it go. The new process is Info > Down > Right > Down or Up > Select. Will the Live TV tuner select feature ever come back?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MyM3 said:


> I have 20.4.6a on a base Roamio and recently noticed that when I hit the "Live TV" button on the standard peanut remote it no longer cycles thru the 4 tuners. I really liked that feature and am sad to see it go. The new process is Info > Down > Right > Down or Up > Select. Will the Live TV tuner select feature ever come back?


Try (with a live only screen) using Right, Down. That shows all four tuners. Your method also works on .6aRC1 and .7 for me.


----------



## MyM3 (Jan 31, 2002)

Correct, I know that Right > Down will _show_ the 4 tuners but I was hoping to just use 1 button (Live TV) to actually change the tuner, like it used to be (not more than 1 month ago, IIRC).

My full version # is 20.4.*6a.RC1*-USA-6-846 if that matters.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

It still works that way for me, as of earlier this week. With the Roamio remote, right? Each press goes to the next tuner. (With the latest software revision.)


----------



## MyM3 (Jan 31, 2002)

Yep, using the standard peanut remote that came with the Roamio. Each press of Live TV used to "cycle" to the next tuner. Maybe I need to wait for 20.4.7.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I had it on the last software version and then still with the latest update (to the current). But will try it again tonite and post if anything is different.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MyM3 said:


> Correct, I know that Right > Down will _show_ the 4 tuners but I was hoping to just use 1 button (Live TV) to actually change the tuner, like it used to be (not more than 1 month ago, IIRC).
> 
> My full version # is 20.4.*6a.RC1*-USA-6-846 if that matters.


My Roamio is still on that version and it still cycles through the four tuners. The remote is using rf also.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Live Tv button still cycles through tuners on my Roamio with the Roamio remote and software 20.4.6a.RC1-USA-6-846


----------



## MyM3 (Jan 31, 2002)

I was wondering if restarting the box would cure this so I unplugged the power and waited 60 seconds, then re-plugged it. I now have the TiVo "Green Screen of Death" message telling me that a "serious problem has been detected" and to *wait 3 hours (!!)* while it attempts to repair the problem. WTF?

Other than the Live TV tuner issue the box was working fine. I was using about 19% recording capacity (rarely go over 25%). I wonder if this is somehow tied to my WD My Book AV DVR Expander - ?

*Update:* It is now working fine (GSOD is gone) and Live TV cycles thru the tuners. Weird.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Congratulations--I can't imagine that getting that initial screen, and then waiting on the edge for some time, could have been too pleasant . . . .


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

even with all of tivo software development and testing departments problems, they would never change that. i mean that is one of the best things about the tivo. x number of tuners always buffering and being able to get to all of them thru the live button.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> even with all of tivo software development and testing departments problems, they would never change that. i mean that is one of the best things about the tivo. x number of tuners always buffering and being able to get to all of them thru the live button.


Too bad that same ability isn't available from the Minis. (It's not, right?)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Too bad that same ability isn't available from the Minis. (It's not, right?)


If the Mini goes to an inactive channel that is being buffered by its host it will inherit the buffer. Change channel and it loses it.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> If the Mini goes to an inactive channel that is being buffered by its host it will inherit the buffer. Change channel and it loses it.


I think I found a way to change tuners on the mini. I was watching a PBS channel and wanted to watch the local fox 5 news. I knew one of the Roamio's tuners was on fox 5. What I did was hit record while on PBS, changed to channel 5.1 and bam! The full buffer was there 
I didn't want to record PBS, the record idea just popped in my head.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dixon Butz said:


> I think I found a way to change tuners on the mini. I was watching a PBS channel and wanted to watch the local fox 5 news. I knew one of the Roamio's tuners was on fox 5. What I did was hit record while on PBS, changed to channel 5.1 and bam! The full buffer was there
> I didn't want to record PBS, the record idea just popped in my head.


Sounds logical and I never would have thought to do that. Very good.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

I found a way to kill tuner cycling. 

I use a JP1 remote and programed it from a Tivo upgrade file. It must have been an older TiVo model. It said Roamio Plus. 
Using the Menu and or Exit from that JP1 upgrade killed the tuner cycling. Tuners would not cycle using the Live TV button until a restart. After restarting soon as use a Menu or Exit, the turner cycling was gone again. 
My Roamio does not have a Menu or Exit button. 

So now I use the Tivo button for menu, and Live TV for exit. Never had a problem since. Except the one time I accidently uploaded the wrong file to the remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dixon Butz said:


> I found a way to kill tuner cycling.
> 
> I use a JP1 remote and programed it from a Tivo upgrade file. It must have been an older TiVo model. It said Roamio Plus.
> Using the Menu and or Exit from that JP1 upgrade killed the tuner cycling. Tuners would not cycle using the Live TV button until a restart. After restarting soon as use a Menu or Exit, the turner cycling was gone again.
> ...


On the really old remotes the live TV and guide buttons where one button. If you use that code in a TiVo running the HDUI it screws things up. Using the live TV button on a newer remote fixes it though.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Just adding another experience on this topic:

Using a Roamio base model, I recently was playing with a JP-1 universal remote with an (apparently very old) TiVo device code entered. I hit a lot of buttons including exit and later noticed the Live TV button on the TiVo RF remote no longer rotated channels. Also the Enter button did not do "prior channel".

I tried a global reset of the remote (and re-paired and setting up TV power, volume, etc.). That didn't fix it.

A restart seems to have fixed it unless it decides to revert later.

One thing I didn't try was switching to IR remote mode and hitting the TiVo button. If it does it again, I will try that.

I know the JP-1 remote could be set up to control my Roamio without this issue but I don't intend to use the JP-1 Universal remote for controlling the TiVo -- was just playing around. (I use it for other things.)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Also if you use one of those old remotes with the combined Live TV/Guide button in the same room as other TiVos for which it is not the remote--in my case a Humax DVD burner TiVo and some other S2s and S3s--, even though you have different remote addresses assigned to each TiVo and its remote, that will attach Guide toggle to the Live TV button, and disable tuner switching from it, for the other TiVos and remotes until you go into TiVo Central on them and then go back out to Live TV.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

MyM3 said:


> Correct, I know that Right > Down will _show_ the 4 tuners but I was hoping to just use 1 button (Live TV) to actually change the tuner, like it used to be (not more than 1 month ago, IIRC).
> 
> My full version # is 20.4.*6a.RC1*-USA-6-846 if that matters.




I have a Basic Roamio with 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-846 and Live TV cycles through the tuners just like it always has.

How can I tell the manufacturing date?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

murgatroyd said:


> I have a Basic Roamio with 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-846 and Live TV cycles through the tuners just like it always has.
> 
> How can I tell the manufacturing date?


You are responding to an old thread. Heavens.


----------

